# S-Works Levo arriving today. Anything I should know about before heading out?



## squashyo (Oct 28, 2003)

Hey there

I am getting my bike today! Anyone out there have one that can share some advice on what they wish they new before getting rolling? 

Thanks!!


----------



## kneecap (Dec 20, 2003)

Yeah, something very important. Be prepared to have way more fun than you realized, haha


----------



## pachaven (Dec 1, 2005)

Agreed with kneecap. Most fun on two wheels!!!


----------



## hikerdave (Mar 8, 2006)

squashyo said:


> Hey there
> 
> I am getting my bike today! Anyone out there have one that can share some advice on what they wish they new before getting rolling?
> 
> Thanks!!


J
I wish that I knew that it is impossible to always remember to disconnect the charger before rolling the bike out of the garage. Charge the battery off of the bike or at least tag the habdlebar if you are the least bit forgetful.


----------



## motocatfish (Mar 12, 2016)

Congratulations! Ride Thursday & Friday before the rain! 

Catfish ...


----------



## pachaven (Dec 1, 2005)

Pray that your buddy gets one also because it's hard to ride with your non EBike friends.


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

pachaven said:


> Pray that your buddy gets one also because it's hard to ride with your non EBike friends.


I thought the were primarily used to keep up with your friends. Hmm.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

I'd recommend making sure you have the updated motor case, sponge, and the internal power cable before you take it home. Other than that, have fun.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Does the specialized motor setup have the same issue as Shimano, in which it refuses to start up if you have weight on the pedals when you turn it on (something to do with the torque sensors)?

Might seem inconvenient to know that you gotta click the motor on and wait for it to start-up, before getting on and pedaling.

I heard that there's some app that you can buy that offers more utility with the Spec motor, called BLEvo. Might prove interesting...


----------



## squashyo (Oct 28, 2003)

Well that was goddamn fun. Downtown Los Gatos to Castle Rock and back (with a secret trail thrown in). About 31 miles, 5400 footies in 2hr30ms (approx). That really works for me. Could not get Specialized app to work with my phone though. Maybe I should read the manual.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2019)

squashyo said:


> Well that was goddamn fun. Downtown Los Gatos to Castle Rock and back (with a secret trail thrown in). About 31 miles, 5400 footies in 2hr30ms (approx). That really works for me. Could not get Specialized app to work with my phone though. Maybe I should read the manual.


Sorry to see you give in...you're not even 50 man


----------



## hikerdave (Mar 8, 2006)

Congrats on breaking in the new bike.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

squashyo said:


> Hey there
> 
> I am getting my bike today! Anyone out there have one that can share some advice on what they wish they new before getting rolling?
> 
> Thanks!!


Yes, make sure you still have some coin left over for a post ride beer! Otherwise, don't charge in a thunderstorm, unless you have a surge protector!


----------



## squashyo (Oct 28, 2003)

griz said:


> Sorry to see you give in...you're not even 50 man


But I am 50. This bike will be PERFECT for Pinecrest...shuttle options are always so flakey. (I am also pretty stoked that my backyard just got bigger). Take a guess who else is joining the dark side.


----------



## rorhound (Aug 23, 2013)

griz said:


> Sorry to see you give in...you're not even 50 man


Give into to what, way more fun than you can even imagine? LOL!!


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

pachaven said:


> Pray that your buddy gets one also because it's hard to ride with your non EBike friends.


unless your non ebike friends are notably faster than you. Then, you can moto pace them up the hill


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

squashyo said:


> Well that was goddamn fun. Downtown Los Gatos to Castle Rock and back (with a secret trail thrown in). About 31 miles, 5400 footies in 2hr30ms (approx). That really works for me. Could not get Specialized app to work with my phone though. Maybe I should read the manual.


And i bet you were freakin tired after. Ebike allow you to do more and keep going when your are tired.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2019)

squashyo said:


> But I am 50. This bike will be PERFECT for Pinecrest...shuttle options are always so flakey. (I am also pretty stoked that my backyard just got bigger). Take a guess who else is joining the dark side.


I'm guessing that Satan, will join the dark side???


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2019)

rorhound said:


> Give into to what, way more fun than you can even imagine? LOL!!


Fun is your wife, a bunch of Coc, and some viagra...:eekster::skep::eekster:


----------



## squashyo (Oct 28, 2003)

ziscwg said:


> And i bet you were freakin tired after. Ebike allow you to do more and keep going when your are tired.


Nailed it. You just don't ever really stop and then suddenly you find you are toast. I rode again today (can't say where) and had to cut it short because I was just whipped. 25 miles, 5k footies, 2.5 hours.

I also find it funny that some people are pretty cool about it and want to chat while others you can tell are slightly miffed but it really doesn't take long to leave them there in their stew. 

Bit of a learning curve on climbing tight single track...I usually have more time to figure out how to maneuver. Also, never been on 29s.

What a blast!


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

squashyo said:


> it really doesn't take long to leave them there in their stew.


Just don't make the mistake of assuming that an accomplishment.


----------



## squashyo (Oct 28, 2003)

Oh My Sack! said:


> Just don't make the mistake of assuming that an accomplishment.


No sir. I strive to be courteous and conscientious and use big words wheneverpossible.


----------



## ALimon (Oct 12, 2017)

griz said:


> Sorry to see you give in...you're not even 50 man


What does age have to do with anything? I know guys in their 20's that ride Levo's because they happen to think they're more fun. Who cares what others ride, it's their life not yours.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2019)

ALimon said:


> What does age have to do with anything? I know guys in their 20's that ride Levo's because they happen to think they're more fun. Who cares what others ride, it's their life not yours.


:yawn::yawn::yawn:


----------



## ALimon (Oct 12, 2017)

griz said:


> :yawn::yawn::yawn:


Boredom promotes yawning. Maybe if you weren't so bored with your life, you wouldnt even care what others are doing with theirs.... just saying


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2019)

^^^:yawn::yawn::yawn::yawn::yawn::yawn::yawn::yawn::yawn::yawn::yawn::yawn::yawn::yawn::yawn::yawn::yawn::yawn::yawn::yawn::yawn::yawn::yawn::yawn::yawn::yawn::yawn::yawn::yawn:


----------



## Lemonaid (May 13, 2013)

squashyo said:


> Well that was goddamn fun. Downtown Los Gatos to Castle Rock and back (with a secret trail thrown in). About 31 miles, 5400 footies in 2hr30ms (approx). That really works for me. Could not get Specialized app to work with my phone though. Maybe I should read the manual.


Hopefully you weren't poaching on that "secret trail" other than that have fun.


----------



## squashyo (Oct 28, 2003)

Lemonaid said:


> Hopefully you weren't poaching on that "secret trail" other than that have fun.


No sir. There are only 5 people in the world that know the trail I journeyed upon.

On another topic. Found a major flaw with the bike. It's too fun. I can't stop riding it. My other bikes are getting jealous.


----------



## dfriz (Feb 17, 2010)

:thumbsup::


----------



## ehfour (Oct 17, 2016)

squashyo said:


> No sir. There are only 5 people in the world that know the trail I journeyed upon.
> 
> On another topic. Found a major flaw with the bike. It's too fun. I can't stop riding it. My other bikes are getting jealous.


Love that quote!


----------



## PACS (Jun 7, 2010)

Oh My Sack! said:


> Just don't make the mistake of assuming that an accomplishment.


And THAT, is truly what bothers people about ebikes. It's not about ebikes damaging trails or whether or not ebikes are motorcycles. It's is that there are a number of riders out there who derive their self worth from how fast they can pedal up hill. They think ebike riders are somehow cheating them out of something. Like the joy they get riding their bike is lessened because someone else can get the same reward without the same perceived level of hard work, pain, etc.

I don't get it, but to each their own.

I don't want to hijack your thread and turn it into another ebike debate. So to answer your original question, before heading out, I would offer this advice after owning a turbo levo for >1 year.

Go easy on your drive train and keep it clean. Shift softly when possible - plan ahead for steep climbs.

Invest in brake pad stock.

Consider one of the computer hacks to turn off the 20 mph speed limit function. It's pretty annoying when you are riding flats. I'm not sure if it voids the motor warranty though. Haven't found a clear answer to that question.

Henry Coe.

Enjoy your Levo! It is an awesome bike. I still ride my other bikes, but more often than not, the Levo is first up (and that's with a brand new yeti sitting in the garage).

You are going to get into awesome shape and are going to smile a lot.

See you out there.


----------



## squashyo (Oct 28, 2003)

Amen brother. I recognize the feeling. I haven't heard of any hacks for the 2019 but not sure I want to mess with the warranty as apparently Specialized will know if you did anything and it does void the warranty (according to threads I have been reading).

That 20 MPH cut off does kind of blow...but it's still a crazy fun bike. The 160 DVO up front with DVO out back is stellar!

I have 3 acoustic bikes and forced myself to ride one yesterday...it's the 1st raw pedal ride of the year. Getting spoiled on this rig.


----------



## Dpca10 (Sep 13, 2012)

Some important advice for the new levo: 

-It jumps really well, almost too well. Had some major crashes overshooting jumps. If you are riding a jump trail be conservative and consider turning it all the way off. I think either you can out ride the natural speed of a trail with the boost, or the extra mass carries you further. Took me a while to dial it in. Literally oversending jumps by twice the distance. 
-good shifting advice, make all your shifts early and on climbs slowly and under as little load as possible. Never had a problem with damaging things but you can hear how hard it is on the system. 
-get a standup paddle board coil leash to tow your acoustic buddies. This is not a joke, it’s the best way to make a long slog climb with friends better. They will resist the first suggestion but beg you for a tow after that. Think some of the long climbs in Tahoe. I’ve towed up 3k climbs. Both of you work, try to keep it in trail mode, it really doesn’t eat too much battery surprisingly.


----------



## Big Foot (Oct 16, 2006)

Harryman said:


> I'd recommend making sure you have the updated motor case, sponge, and the internal power cable before you take it home. Other than that, have fun.


Hi Harry
My 2019 Turbo Levo Comp is coming the end of January, I ask dealer to call Specialized north America, and the answer they got back was they knew about the cover and the sponge , but knew nothing about internal power cable.

Is the power cable a rare problem?


----------



## Mike in SC (Nov 8, 2017)

Congrats on the new ride - a sweet bike!

One key item to watch... chain wear. Mid-drive motors are very efficient, but they do put more stress on chains. Ensure you are regularly cleaning and lubing your chain. Strive to be as smooth as you can be when accelerating. We've seen folks wear out a chain in as few as 300 miles. Then, after becoming mindful of chain care and riding style - they'll get multiple times that mileage on their next chain.

We also recommend an eBike chain. KMC has some excellent choices and Shimano released new upgraded eBike chains last fall. Have fun!


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

Big Foot said:


> Hi Harry
> My 2019 Turbo Levo Comp is coming the end of January, I ask dealer to call Specialized north America, and the answer they got back was they knew about the cover and the sponge , but knew nothing about internal power cable.
> 
> Is the power cable a rare problem?


Not rare it seems. The EU guys are the apparently being the beta testers for the supposedly super well engineered 2019 Levo, which has had a host of issues, some outright head scratching. The cable is failing for some riders because of the way it bends it seems, and specialized is replacing it with another. The cable stuff is popping up in the last 5 pages or so.

https://www.emtbforums.com/community/threads/2019-turbo-levo-owners-thread.1710/


----------



## squashyo (Oct 28, 2003)

Had to warranty the rig. Cable attaching battery to motor is super kinked out and finally failed (luckily I was atop the hill when bike died). Also looking to get the new 4 bolt case which I am told keeps mud out better. 

Still...it's easily the funnest bike in my stable.


----------



## GoGoGordo (Jul 16, 2006)

squashyo said:


> Had to warranty the rig. Cable attaching battery to motor is super kinked out and finally failed (luckily I was atop the hill when bike died). Also looking to get the new 4 bolt case which I am told keeps mud out better.
> 
> *Still...it's easily the funnest bike in my stable.*




SHHHHHHH! Don't tell everbody.


----------



## squashyo (Oct 28, 2003)

Update:

Bike continues to be my favorite of the steed. But...motor died. 2nd warranty since Jan. I could be just unlucky. However...they are super quick to send me a new motor. Customer service seems to be pretty good.

These issues are actually nice...makes me ride my other bikes.


----------



## GoGoGordo (Jul 16, 2006)

squashyo said:


> Update:
> 
> Bike continues to be my favorite of the steed. But...motor died. 2nd warranty since Jan. I could be just unlucky. However...they are super quick to send me a new motor. Customer service seems to be pretty good.
> 
> These issues are actually nice...makes me ride my other bikes.


Hey squash could you give a bit more details on how, or what if anything, led up to your motor dyeing?
Thanks!


----------



## squashyo (Oct 28, 2003)

I really have no idea. I was climbing Dogmeat which is a rather stout climb and the belt or whatever just stopped engaging at the top (thank god it was the top). Thing just up and died. If I hear anything about why, I'll let you know.


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

Go go, providing you're still in the same area, where are you pedaling your bike? Serious q. You can respond on PM if need be.


----------



## GoGoGordo (Jul 16, 2006)

JMac47 said:


> Go go, providing you're still in the same area, where are you pedaling your bike? Serious q. You can respond on PM if need be.


Anywhere I effin want!! 
All the usual places with no hassles.
Go git ya sum!


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

GoGoGordo said:


> Anywhere I effin want!!
> All the usual places with no hassles.
> Go git ya sum!


All righty then. Good answer. Iffn I didnt know any better I'd say you and Finch Platte are one in the same! :] :]


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

squashyo said:


> it really doesn't take long to leave them in their stew.





Oh My Sack! said:


> Just don't make the mistake of assuming that an accomplishment.


Correctamundo O M S !

The* real accomplishment* is being bicyclists in their happy place where all the fun of biking is reserved for stewing about what others ride !!

:lol:


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

squashyo said:


> Update:
> 
> Bike continues to be my favorite of the steed. But...motor died. 2nd warranty since Jan. I could be just unlucky. However...they are super quick to send me a new motor. Customer service seems to be pretty good.
> 
> These issues are actually nice...makes me ride my other bikes.


Subscribed

I have a friend getting the latest iteration soon, I think it's due in May. Not sure what's in store for changes from your model though.


----------



## squashyo (Oct 28, 2003)

Got my baby back today. The crew is back together.

Look at the new e-bike from YT. The Levo is pretty great though...barring all the fails. Mike's Los Gatos CA took really good care of me though...props to their high quality service on these issues.


----------



## Ted (Jan 29, 2004)

So what was wrong with the motor? Were you off of the bike for two weeks? Seems a long time.


----------



## squashyo (Oct 28, 2003)

Ted said:


> So what was wrong with the motor? Were you off of the bike for two weeks? Seems a long time.


Ya know...I don't know. The belt started slipping so they opted to just give me a new motor. The new motor came in within a week but then they couldn't get the computer to talk to it so they had to order all sorts of new sensors. All said it took about 2 weeks...which was fine because my other bikes and Motos got to play for a change. Mike's was great though....happy with them and their service.


----------



## Haggis (Jan 21, 2004)

Welcome to eBiking - all my mates with these contraptions are constantly taking them back fro controller/motor/sensor issues. I work in IT - I don’t want to have to call India in the 
middle of a ride, I get to talk to them enough during the week


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

Seven ebikes in the extended family. No issues so far - knock on Lithium - they seem to have these things pretty much "wired". That said, I'm sure the bikes know the 2-year warranties begin expiring in a few months and are plotting...

No worries. As with any bike when the inevitable does happen if we can't take care of it ourselves we will employ the expertise of our LBS and/or headquarters here in California. Of course, I hope I don't have to pedal 45 lb very far unassisted if a failure occurs during a ride.



Haggis said:


> Welcome to eBiking - all my mates with these contraptions are constantly taking them back fro controller/motor/sensor issues. I work in IT - I don't want to have to call India in the
> middle of a ride, I get to talk to them enough during the week


----------



## Haggis (Jan 21, 2004)

On this mornings ride we stopped to reboot one of the Yamaha powered contraptions which had shutdown mid descent. Had to take the battery out to get it going again... bike is only a month old. Another mate couldn’t ride because his Shimano motor has given up altogether m, also one month old... I can’t see these things lasting much beyond a warranty period.


----------



## squashyo (Oct 28, 2003)

Update:
Bike is incredible. 4 warranty type issues since Jan when I bought it but I think all problems are now resolved. 
Problems:
1) Bad wire on the flip out thing. Replaced.
2) Belt drive failed. Replaced full motor.
3) Failed on trail...wire in top tube light up device loosened. Replaced with whole new unit.
4) Wire in motor failed. When bike shop replaced motor, they forgot a clip that holds the wire to the engine somewhere. Replaced.

Observations:
1) Pretty easy to knock out 50+ miles in about 3 hours (with 2 batteries). We have done a couple 40 miles loops on one battery running on mostly eco modes. Conclusion: you can roll some epics loops with this bike.

2) So easy to ride this bike even after a long run or reg bike ride. Finding myself doing extra trail time with this bike on hand.

3) Amazing downhill bike with the DVO front and rear. Better than my other 3 reg bikes actually.

4) Parts wear out FAST. Already had to replace drive train after only 3 months. Third set of brake pads. Learning to shift with a delayed pedal stroke.

5) Fitness suffers for sure! I end up riding this bike ALOT! This is cutting into my regular bikes and I am definitely feeling it on big climbs when I hop on the reg bikes.

6) 2 batteries is essential! Makes for amazing outings.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

squashyo said:


> Update:
> Bike is incredible. 4 warranty type issues since Jan when I bought it but I think all problems are now resolved.
> Problems:
> 1) Bad wire on the flip out thing. Replaced.
> ...


Thank you Squashyo. So much insight and real-world experience.

The Levo seems to be the best bike around with the worst suspension and drivetrain. I mean $12,000 with a tiny DPS rear shock and old SRAM 11-speed? Upgrading the suspension really wakes up the bike. I'm about to change my drivetrain as well as it seems to KAPOW in some shifts.

2 batteries is where the world opens up. Then you get to do 15,000 foot rides and do things that were not doable for mere mortals before ebikes. You'll still get shelled as you'll have to put in 5000 feet of climbing yourself. But all that adventure and descending is good for the soul.

On the fitness side. I think your base fitness is definitely there, riding so much on e. But DO NOT do it all on Turbo mode. Also, get on the normal bike and do a couple normal rides first before judging your fitness. The first ride is definitely difficult since your legs are dead at the hardest part of the stroke since that's were motor kicks in so much, especially the Levo.


----------



## squashyo (Oct 28, 2003)

Yeah, I am wondering if they plan to develop better drive train for this puppy. Sometimes the shifting is just cringe worthy. Almost triggers a pain reflex in my brain. 

Fitness: Could also be I am just getting old but fitness suffers since you aren't really grinding even in eco mode. I am forcing myself to ride other bikes to keep the muscle strength.

Thing that could improve:
1) I wish the light guide was better. When you lose a bar it goes dark so you sort of have to do a little visual math to figure out where you are. I wish the dead bars were lit up in a different color. Also, when you are at a bar, it would be nice to know which end of the bar you are on...do you have three bars left or 2.2 bars? That would nice to know.

Question: Does anyone know if the motor kicks into a less Turbo mode near 2 bars? Maybe I am just tired but feels like the 'help' is less prevalent when the battery is at the low end. I imagine that is psychological.

Also....not that I would but curious if anyone has hacked the 20 mile cut off. PM me if preferred.


----------



## nilswalk (Nov 26, 2014)

For the fitness aspect, get the BLEvo app. Use the "smart" mode and set it up for however many watts you feel like you want to put out. It'll increase the assistance for the hard parts in an attempt to keep you at your target power, but it'll also reduce the assistance if you're not putting out enough. It's a great way to make sure you're getting a workout, while taking the edge off the nastier climbs.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

nilswalk said:


> For the fitness aspect, get the BLEvo app. Use the "smart" mode and set it up for however many watts you feel like you want to put out. It'll increase the assistance for the hard parts in an attempt to keep you at your target power, but it'll also reduce the assistance if you're not putting out enough. It's a great way to make sure you're getting a workout, while taking the edge off the nastier climbs.


I'm getting that today. Could not believe what it does. Your heart talks to the bike. BOOM!


----------



## squashyo (Oct 28, 2003)

All good...but you still aren't really mashing ever...unless you turn it off entirely. My legs are never tired after a ride...upper body, arms, hands however...that's another story.


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

squashyo said:


> Fitness: Could also be I am just getting old but fitness suffers since you aren't really grinding even in eco mode. I am forcing myself to ride other bikes to keep the muscle strength...


What's stopping you from just pedaling harder on the ebike? :???:



squashyo said:


> Thing that could improve:
> 1) I wish the light guide was better. When you lose a bar it goes dark so you sort of have to do a little visual math to figure out where you are. I wish the dead bars were lit up in a different color. Also, when you are at a bar, it would be nice to know which end of the bar you are on...do you have three bars left or 2.2 bars? That would nice to know....


Jan Cepak has an "Ebike Field" app that will display % remaining Battery Life and current Assist Mode on one of the pages on your Garmin:

https://apps.garmin.com/en-US/apps/1532f0d9-fd19-4b63-b038-435d8fd670a4









Then on connect.garmin.com you can display battery and assist levels during your ride:


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

fc said:


> Thank you Squashyo. So much insight and real-world experience.
> 
> The Levo seems to be the best bike around with the worst suspension and drivetrain. I mean $12,000 with a tiny DPS rear shock and old SRAM 11-speed? Upgrading the suspension really wakes up the bike. I'm about to change my drivetrain as well as it seems to KAPOW in some shifts.
> 
> ...


Best bike for $12k with crap suspension and drivetrain?! Not to mention all the quirky problems. I think your deep in the Kool-Aid! Jk


----------



## squashyo (Oct 28, 2003)

Gutch said:


> Best bike for $12k with crap suspension and drivetrain?! Not to mention all the quirky problems. I think your deep in the Kool-Aid! Jk


Odd as it sounds, even with these issues and cost...easily the funnest thing I have ridden ever. (well aside from my wr250). Hard to explain - just cold delicious Kool aid for sure. (I didn't pay $12k by the way)


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

squashyo said:


> Odd as it sounds, even with these issues and cost...easily the funnest thing I have ridden ever. (well aside from my wr250). Hard to explain - just cold delicious Kool aid for sure. (I didn't pay $12k by the way)


:thumbsup:

I think one of the rider friends that has one went for the base at approx. $5 g and then one extra battery. $6000 or $6200 total maybe ? I"ll ask.
Thanks for the log of experiences / impressions. I'm passing it on to him so he has more insight. His is a recent build and he's had it 6 weeks or so.

~ b


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

squashyo said:


> Odd as it sounds, even with these issues and cost...easily the funnest thing I have ridden ever. (well aside from my wr250). Hard to explain - just cold delicious Kool aid for sure. (I didn't pay $12k by the way)


 Oh, how I know! I'm as giddy as a kid. I've owned 3 Levo's and now a Focus 29er Jam2. I also have a motorcycle KTM 1290 Adventure. The whole family has specialized road E bikes. They have revitalized this sport for me.


----------



## dpdsurf (Jan 19, 2004)

squashyo said:


> All good...but you still aren't really mashing ever...unless you turn it off entirely. My legs are never tired after a ride...upper body, arms, hands however...that's another story.


Try changing your eco tune to 10% & 30% in the mission control app. Play around with it, but this setting makes it feel like a normal all mountain bike on the ascents for me. I judge this based on the effort and MPH I'm averaging on a known climb I've done for years.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## squashyo (Oct 28, 2003)

dpdsurf said:


> Try changing your eco tune to 10% & 30% in the mission control app. Play around with it, but this setting makes it feel like a normal all mountain bike on the ascents for me. I judge this based on the effort and MPH I'm averaging on a known climb I've done for years.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


That's a good call! But I really do need to ride my other bikes. This is like my dessert bike...I'm eating too much dessert.


----------



## hikerdave (Mar 8, 2006)

Gutch said:


> Best bike for $12k with crap suspension and drivetrain?! Not to mention all the quirky problems. I think your deep in the Kool-Aid! Jk


I wouldn't call a Float Factory DPS shock crap suspension; I have one that's working quite well on my bike. I might feel differently if I experienced shock fade on long downhills or the tune didn't match my bike, but that's not the case; I got lucky and didn't need to send this one in for custom tuning but first rebuild it gets a trip to Avalanche so that I can get the High-Speed blow-off feature.


----------



## squashyo (Oct 28, 2003)

Gonna add one more positive to the list. Face flies issue...resolved!

Went on a ride this morning on a reg bike and spent the entire long tedious climb waving my hand in front of my face. This is not an issue on the Levo.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

hikerdave said:


> I wouldn't call a Float Factory DPS shock crap suspension; I have one that's working quite well on my bike. I might feel differently if I experienced shock fade on long downhills or the tune didn't match my bike, but that's not the case; I got lucky and didn't need to send this one in for custom tuning but first rebuild it gets a trip to Avalanche so that I can get the High-Speed blow-off feature.


 I didn't call them crap. I was just saying someone else did. Suspension is only as good as the set up. For 12k, I'd personally like to see an X2. And also on an ebike, why not di2 ? Speshy loves sram. Nice bike though bud, not knocking them. I have 2 friends that own Specialized shops.


----------



## nilswalk (Nov 26, 2014)

squashyo said:


> easily the funnest thing I have ridden ever. (well aside from my wr250).


Funny... my 2 favorite 2-wheeled toys are also my S-works Levo and WR250F


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

squashyo said:


> Gonna add one more positive to the list. Face flies issue...resolved!
> 
> Went on a ride this morning on a reg bike and spent the entire long tedious climb waving my hand in front of my face. This is not an issue on the Levo.


Face flies, horse flies, skeeters are just a bad memory with ebikes. This is a really cool benefit on hot days on steep, long climbs.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

hikerdave said:


> I wouldn't call a Float Factory DPS shock crap suspension; I have one that's working quite well on my bike. I might feel differently if I experienced shock fade on long downhills or the tune didn't match my bike, but that's not the case; I got lucky and didn't need to send this one in for custom tuning but first rebuild it gets a trip to Avalanche so that I can get the High-Speed blow-off feature.


For $12000 on an All Mountain bike, it is an unfortunate rear shock selection. I just cannot believe they did this on a bike that will descend thousands of feet and is not a weight weenie bike.

The Fox DPX2 on the Pivot, Intense and the X2 on the YT Decoy are much more appropriate shocks. Plusher, more tunable and better with heat dissipation.

Also the Sram 11-speed is a crime on the Levo, especially the expensive ones. It's undergeared and it pops like firecracker sometimes.

That being said, the Levo is perhaps the best ebike today. Just has some blemishes.


----------



## hikerdave (Mar 8, 2006)

fc said:


> For $12000 on an All Mountain bike, it is an unfortunate rear shock selection. I just cannot believe they did this on a bike that will descend thousands of feet and is not a weight weenie bike.
> 
> The Fox DPX2 on the Pivot, Intense and the X2 on the YT Decoy are much more appropriate shocks. Plusher, more tunable and better with heat dissipation.
> 
> ...


Weight savings with the DPS over DPX2 is a massive 170 grams so it's appropriate for that high-dollar boutique bike.

My dream bike is not a lightweight weight-weenie S-Works; it's that monster-truck Bulls E-Core EVO En Di-2 with the Fox X2 shock and dual 375 watt-hour batteries. Way more suspension than I need and overkill for what I ride.

Nothing against the Levo or Specialized though; I have tens of thousands of miles on my beloved Tri-Cross; they make good bikes and I ride on their tires.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

hikerdave said:


> Weight savings with the DPS over DPX2 is a massive 170 grams so it's appropriate for that high-dollar boutique bike.
> 
> My dream bike is not a lightweight weight-weenie S-Works; it's that monster-truck Bulls E-Core EVO En Di-2 with the Fox X2 shock and dual 375 watt-hour batteries. Way more suspension than I need and overkill for what I ride.
> 
> Nothing against the Levo or Specialized though; I have tens of thousands of miles on my beloved Tri-Cross; they make good bikes and I ride on their tires.


I rode this Bulls for a while. It has good spec but it's just not that well sorted for good trail or all mountain riding.

https://reviews.mtbr.com/bulls-six50-evo-am-4-ebike-review

Their other lines are better. I like that they use whatever motor is appropriate.


----------



## hikerdave (Mar 8, 2006)

fc said:


> I rode this Bulls for a while. It has good spec but it's just not that well sorted for good trail or all mountain riding.
> 
> https://reviews.mtbr.com/bulls-six50-evo-am-4-ebike-review
> 
> Their other lines are better. I like that they use whatever motor is appropriate.


Not that one. A bigger, better one. In one large comparison test the E-Core Evo EN di2 came up a close second to the Levo; I like it in concept because it's a bit slacker with more travel.

If I had a Levo might put an angleset in at 0.5 to 1.0 degree to increase the front wheel's trail a little more than the current 111mm; I like a lot of stability and steering feel; something I'm not getting with my current bike.

https://www.bullsebikes.com/product/e-core-evo-en-di2-27-5/


----------



## squashyo (Oct 28, 2003)

Couple of stories.
1) Riding up a well known foire road to some ST and saw a dad dual bungie towing his kids, struggling mightily. I rolled up and said, "Would your kids like a proper tow?" Gratefully took me up on the offer and got one of his kids up the hill in no time whatsoever (the other kid declined). Felt like a super hero for a second there.

2) Rear flatted same day. Complete sidewall blow out. Was able to ride the 3+ miles up fire road back to car with the flat tire with relative ease...not very feasible on a reg bike. (NOTE: check that rear tire fairly regularly. It takes far more abuse than a normal tire I think. My side wall was toast!)


----------



## bwana (Oct 8, 2012)

@squashyo
how did you decide on the dvo suspension? a lot of folks at emtb talk about their fox factory36 and their dpx2 . I am in a quandary. I am thinking about a mezzer fork and a dvo topaz shock.


----------



## squashyo (Oct 28, 2003)

bwana said:


> @squashyo
> how did you decide on the dvo suspension? a lot of folks at emtb talk about their fox factory36 and their dpx2 . I am in a quandary. I am thinking about a mezzer fork and a dvo topaz shock.


The shop that set me up insisted I get this set up. They are almost refusing to sell this bike without DVO . After 7 months of MANY rides...I have to agree with them. Sooo smooth.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

I've been loving my Levo Expert as well and have to say the RS Deluxe / Pike combo have been feeling really good. Sure a Super Deluxe/Lyrik would be awesome but I was able to achieve a good tune even at 220# rider weight. So glad I don't have the Fox.

The drivetrain is ok and you can avoid the bang/clank shifting by using a different technique. I've noticed this with many ebike riders. You need to let of the power slightly and wait for the motor to slightly backoff before a hard shift or youll bang bang for sure.

Its the same technique you use on a Rohloff or other IGH. It's all about timing.

The thing that has me worried is the internal drive system. I spun a belt or gear on a stiff climb just 3-4 months old. Specialized took care of it no problem with a complete replacement.

But now only 2 months into replacement it's happened again so she going back to the shop. 

I know I'm covered but it's not exactly confidence inspiring for treks way out in the boonies.

Anyone else hearing about these types of failures with the Levo?












Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## squashyo (Oct 28, 2003)

TraxFactory said:


> I've been loving my Levo Expert as well and have to say the RS Deluxe / Pike combo have been feeling really good. Sure a Super Deluxe/Lyrik would be awesome but I was able to achieve a good tune even at 220# rider weight. So glad I don't have the Fox.
> 
> The drivetrain is ok and you can avoid the bang/clank shifting by using a different technique. I've noticed this with many ebike riders. You need to let of the power slightly and wait for the motor to slightly backoff before a hard shift or youll bang bang for sure.
> 
> ...


Yup...it is happening a lot it seems. I have been thru 3 since Feb 2019. I have heard it happen to a few people I know. But I also know a couple people who have been riding like mad and it hasn't happened. It's worrying to say the least.

I also have learned to adjust pedal stroke torque (that little wait). I seem to only have the occasional clunky shift when in Turbo mode only though.

Amazing bike though when it's working.


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

squashyo said:


> Gonna add one more positive to the list. Face flies issue...resolved!
> 
> Went on a ride this morning on a reg bike and spent the entire long tedious climb waving my hand in front of my face. This is not an issue on the Levo.


Dude, I thought you were waving at me. I have so few friends.........boo HOO........

I hate those flies...........It's like find you and txt their buddies and they all swarm you


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

TraxFactory said:


> The thing that has me worried is the internal drive system. I spun a belt or gear on a stiff climb just 3-4 months old. Specialized took care of it no problem with a complete replacement.
> 
> But now only 2 months into replacement it's happened again so she going back to the shop.
> 
> ...


Yeah, 
This guy. He posted on FB about it. Spec took care of him at light speed also.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

To OP, so what distance covered so far? How many issues?


----------



## squashyo (Oct 28, 2003)

About 1800 miles since Jan 2019. 3 belt problems, one bad wire, 2 bad wire connections. Specialized has been excellent about getting me back on the bike. I actually ended up with a new bike last week due to all the issues.


----------

